# Fish Gender



## sean159 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi i am new to this forum and a new fish owner i dont know how to tell a boy from a girl, i have 5 white clouds, 1 goldfish and 1 fantail, how can i tell if my white clouds, goldfish and fantail is a boy or girl and how old they are

all post will be appreciated

thank you


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Its pretty much impossible to tell for the WCMMs and goldfish. Not sure what kind of fish your fantail is, it could be anything. Could you be more specific?

FYI, your tank is far too small for a goldfish. Depending on what kind it is, it will need either a 20g (75 litre) or 265g (1000 litre) pond.


----------



## sean159 (Sep 3, 2006)

i am not sure what type of fintail it is eaier here is a pic, it is not very clear but if you can make it out gd for you, i dont have a name for it yet open for suggestions


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, that's a fancy goldfish. Needs 75 litres as an absolute minimum.


----------

